# [S]Hift3R Base With Red Bliss Theme And Powerboost Script Will Not Work! Am I Missing Something?



## luke1333 (Oct 16, 2011)

On HIFT3R BASE with red bliss theme and powerboost script will not work. i type su and then bionic.sh in terminal emulator like you are supposed to do and then try option 3 (MODS) and it cant find any of the unthrottle photos like it trys to find on the sdcard. was i supposed to supplement the HIFT3R BASE with something? did i miss a powerboost 2.0 add-on for it or something or is it just not found working with red bliss. any input would be great thanks guys! See photo attached. it says mods are enabled but they are not. hope the photo helps clarify the problem!


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

delete all of the unthrottled folders from your sd, and sdext. reflash the theme you want and execute the script.

when executing the script be SURE to select option 1 BEFORE you apply any mods or powerboosting... OPTION 1 FIRST!









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## luke1333 (Oct 16, 2011)

harajyuks said:


> delete all of the unthrottled folders from your sd, and sdext. reflash the theme you want and execute the script.
> 
> when executing the script be SURE to select option 1 BEFORE you apply any mods or powerboosting... OPTION 1 FIRST!
> 
> ...


thats the problem i dont have any unthrottled folders and i reflashed rom and theme and nothing and i did #1 and nothing


----------



## neckbonest (Oct 29, 2011)

did you make sure you put the rom on your sd card ext and not the internal sd.

edit, just reread the op. your problem is that you didnt flash one of the tpax after the rom. powerboost is in the tpax. you can still flash red bliss after you flash a tpax.


----------



## luke1333 (Oct 16, 2011)

neckbonest said:


> did you make sure you put the rom on your sd card ext and not the internal sd.
> 
> edit, just reread the op. your problem is that you didnt flash one of the tpax after the rom. powerboost is in the tpax. you can still flash red bliss after you flash a tpax.


ah i see. so flash a tpax, reboot then flash my theme and the mods should work then? it wont hurt to flash a tpax over my already themed base?


----------



## luke1333 (Oct 16, 2011)

this is a tpax right???

*HIFT3R V2.2 (BLURRY ZOOM)*


----------



## neckbonest (Oct 29, 2011)

thats is correct. if you look in bionic box you will find all tpax and mods. it should be in your apps. it installed with shifr3r rom when you flashed it. im also on blurry zoom with anasta icons


----------



## luke1333 (Oct 16, 2011)

alright cool thanks i just didnt want to brick myself when i wanted red bliss back


----------

